# SOL 2015-16 released



## sensensen (Jun 22, 2015)

The Assistant Minister for Immigration and Border Protection announced the 2015-16 SOL through her blog.

Assistant Minister - Skilled occupation list updated

Under her blog, only urban and regional planners, dentists and dental specialists have been removed in the coming financial year. 

Also, panelbeaters and cabinet makers will be added in the updated SOL.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

... and... all my bookmarked immi.gov.au no longer work. But, border.gov.au is up and running (although throws up some errors at few places).

New bookmark for SOL list: Skilled Occupations List (SOL)

Nothing much seems to have changed for 189 eligibility (that IELTS 7 thing was a rumor after all- it still remains Competent English): Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Another good section (which was just a vague FAQ earlier): About withdrawing an application and refund related: Withdrawing General Skilled Migration Visa Applications


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

189 document checklist updated: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

The page has mixed up with 457 and something else, and you have to navigate all the way to the bottom for the but the actual 189 checklist. Notable changes I see:

For children below 18 years:
- evidence of their current or recent formal studies
- evidence of financial dependency on you
- a completed Form 47A

Spouse functional English: http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Nothing has changed here, except _"you will need to provide a statement indicating your intention to pay the second instalment of the visa application charge."_

And under Points Test, it seems we don't have to upload IELTS results anymore. Just specify the TRF _"You only need to provide the Test Report Form (TRF) Number or test registration number that is on your English language test certificate."_


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the update guys... Appreciate it a lot!

Any idea on CSOL? Can you please share if you have some info on this?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

BNK0212 said:


> Thanks for the update guys... Appreciate it a lot!
> 
> Any idea on CSOL? Can you please share if you have some info on this?


No idea mate. Find your way around at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection or keep checking the state website.


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Keeda... I am already checking and will keep checking. Incase if you get any info, please post here. Thanks!




KeeDa said:


> No idea mate. Find your way around at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection or keep checking the state website.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sure, will post. See if this helps: State Migration Plans

CSOL: http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

incase if any one is looking for PDF..

http://files.ctctcdn.com/066c6388101/86aed2f0-eaae-4906-ab0b-72813d37c7c5.pdf


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Sure, will post. See if this helps: State Migration Plans
> 
> CSOL: Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL)


Wow, that was quick. Thanks Keeda!


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Where to check the no of visas for each category???? Couldn't find that in the above links..


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> incase if any one is looking for PDF..
> 
> http://files.ctctcdn.com/066c6388101/86aed2f0-eaae-4906-ab0b-72813d37c7c5.pdf


Thanks RPG!!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

So relieved! All the best everyone...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> Where to check the no of visas for each category???? Couldn't find that in the above links..


Nothing much has changed. The ceiling values seem all the same to me for this year: *SkillSelect* (Occupation Ceilings tab)


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

So all the rumors of FLAGGED Occupations are proved to be fake again. Last few months have been scary for many members whose skill occupation were flagged. All the best guys!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

The site seems to be unfinished. Lets give them some time to correct the errors.

For instance, at one place, I see incomplete information for partner's English language requirement (when claiming partner points) - very bottom of this page: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

It says:
_Evidence your partner has at least competent English at time of invitation have at least competent English. This evidence can include one of the following:
<blank>
_


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

I see iCT BA on SOL does it mean.no changes at all? getting exited


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ignore my post regarding occupation ceilings posted above. My bad. The occupation ceiling values are still older ones. New ones have not been updated yet.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Ignore my post regarding occupation ceilings posted above. My bad. The occupation ceiling values are still older ones. New ones have not been updated yet.


Even the pdf provided is old one..it still had Dentists !!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

grant512 said:


> I see iCT BA on SOL does it mean.no changes at all? getting exited


Lets wait for official announcements. I think we are just seeing the domain address changed to border.gov.au. The migration from old immi.gov.au to the new site is either still underway or has quite a few problems like visa pricing estimator does not work, 189 checklist has subclass 457 related text, none of the links on visa listing work, etc.

The data bits (occupation lists, occupation ceilings, etc) are still old (last financial years) though. So please wait and ignore my comment above about occupation ceilings being more or less the same.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Even the pdf provided is old one..it still had Dentists !!!


Yeah. It seems work is still in progress. Not everything has been updated yet. All the data for sure is old.

Old wine in a new bottle :doh:


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Even the pdf provided is old one..it still had Dentists !!!


i got it from my agent..just 2hrs back.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Nothing much has changed. The ceiling values seem all the same to me for this year: *SkillSelect* (Occupation Ceilings tab)


The value being shown on that link is for 2014-15 and not for 2015-16 I believe.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Lets wait for official announcements. I think we are just seeing the domain address changed to border.gov.au. The migration from old immi.gov.au to the new site is either still underway or has quite a few problems like visa pricing estimator does not work, 189 checklist has subclass 457 related text, none of the links on visa listing work, etc.
> 
> The data bits (occupation lists, occupation ceilings, etc) are still old (last financial years) though. So please wait and ignore my comment above about occupation ceilings being more or less the same.


True... but I like the look of the site! Looks fresh!


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> i got it from my agent..just 2hrs back.


Also I could see the below in one of the pages

"This instrument, IMMI 15/092, commences on 1 July 2015."

which means the list is new.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

In the first link that OP gave, there is no list, Skilled Occupations List (SOL) here it only mentions that it's from 2013. The web page looks like it's copy pasted, CSS isn't even aligned properly.


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

http://files.ctctcdn.com/066c6388101/86aed2f0-eaae-4906-ab0b-72813d37c7c5.pdf


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

spark92 said:


> In the first link that OP gave, there is no list, Skilled Occupations List (SOL) here it only mentions that it's from 2013. The web page looks like it's copy pasted, CSS isn't even aligned properly.


+1. I was about to post about the CSS. I thought it was just me (being on linux + Firefox), but it seems the overall site design has problems.


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

dentists have been moved to SCHEDULE 2 Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL).. so the PDF is the latest information.. 

The Site looks well formed. CSS is fine..windows 8 & FireFox..


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think we need to wait till tomorrow for confirmation. all the best everyone and have a good nights sleep.


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

Can I celebrate now?


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

guys pls inform me about how many rounds for eoi per month?
and pls update about the celling asap


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Hi All,

I think we should all wait till tomorrow morning, when the system update is over.


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys pls inform me about how many rounds for eoi per month?


One round per month: "Invitation rounds will be held once monthly from July 2015, dates of rounds will be advised in advance of round."

Source: SkillSelect → Invitation rounds → Next invitation rounds


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Invitation rounds will be held once monthly from July 2015*, dates of rounds will be advised in advance of round.


*REF:* *SkillSelect >> Invitation rounds [tab]*


Occupation ceilings for the 2015-16 programme year is yet to be updated.







yasmeenaaa said:


> guys pls inform me about how many rounds for eoi per month?
> and pls update about the celling asap


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

So do we have confirmed report on 2015-16 occupation list? Can anyone update about the 261313 code?


----------



## 11936440 (May 10, 2015)

Guys,

Changes made to new 2015-2016 SOL have been mentioned in media release. Nothing have been removed except for those dentists and planners!!!

Check it out here: [email protected]@au/Details/F2015L01059

(Correct the link first)

Hura!


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> 189 document checklist updated: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> 
> The page has mixed up with 457 and something else, and you have to navigate all the way to the bottom for the but the actual 189 checklist. Notable changes I see:
> 
> ...


Nice work keeda. 
Now waiting for the occupation ceiling announcement..


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Seems like http://www.border.gov.au/ is down at the moment



> 500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

zector said:


> Seems like Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection is down at the moment


its up now


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> 189 document checklist updated: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> 
> The page has mixed up with 457 and something else, and you have to navigate all the way to the bottom for the but the actual 189 checklist. Notable changes I see:
> 
> ...


I am not seeing the below in the 189 checklist URL. Please assist.

Thanks

For children below 18 years:
- evidence of their current or recent formal studies
- evidence of financial dependency on you
- a completed Form 47A


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

msgforsunil said:


> I am not seeing the below in the 189 checklist URL. Please assist.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


I still see it at Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

Check attached screenshot.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The LINK actually says:


*Children*

For all children included in the application *aged 18 years or older*, provide a scanned colour copy of:

their full birth certificate to evidence their relationship to you
evidence of their current or recent formal studies
evidence of financial dependency on you
a completed Form 47A






KeeDa said:


> I still see it at Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> 
> Check attached screenshot.





msgforsunil said:


> I am not seeing the below in the 189 checklist URL. Please assist.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...





KeeDa said:


> 189 document checklist updated: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> 
> The page has mixed up with 457 and something else, and you have to navigate all the way to the bottom for the but the actual 189 checklist. Notable changes I see:
> 
> ...


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

I am not able to see the new SOL, can anyone share the link


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here you go...(Just scroll down)


*Assistant Minister for Immigration and Border Protection | SCHEDULE 1*




I Want to be Aussie said:


> I am not able to see the new SOL, can anyone share the link


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059


NEW SOL ALREADY PUBLISHED.........CLICK THE LINK......


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

South Australia state nominated occupation list for the year 2015-16 also available , for further information visit the website State Nominated Occupation Lists.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

South Australia state nominated occupation list for the year 2015-16 also available , for further information visit the website State Nominated Occupation Lists.


----------



## diogosgp (Jul 30, 2013)

Any news regarding the celling?


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

2613 retained in the SOL is a big relief for many aspirants. Now fingers crossed for receiving invite.


----------



## panks.panky (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a question now the new list has come out so by when will they start giving the visas to the pending cases. My occupation was there but visa went on hold as they were waiting for the new list. In New list occupation is still there.


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Hi,
When the new quota for 189, 261313 will be released. Kindly suggest


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

panks.panky said:


> I have a question now the new list has come out so by when will they start giving the visas to the pending cases. My occupation was there but visa went on hold as they were waiting for the new list. In New list occupation is still there.


If you have applied in last year according to last years occupation list and in this year skill is not in the list so it means you will not get grant ? I am confused


----------



## panks.panky (Jul 1, 2015)

No as I mentioned it was there in last year and this year too.


----------



## panks.panky (Jul 1, 2015)

varundev said:


> panks.panky said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question now the new list has come out so by when will they start giving the visas to the pending cases. My occupation was there but visa went on hold as they were waiting for the new list. In New list occupation is still there.
> ...


It was there in last year and it's there in this year too


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

panks.panky said:


> It was there in last year and it's there in this year too


My confusion is still there. If someone has applied in last year according to last years occupation list but in this years list that occupation is not in the list so that person's application will be rejected on this basis or his application will be processed as usual ?


----------



## panks.panky (Jul 1, 2015)

varundev said:


> panks.panky said:
> 
> 
> > It was there in last year and it's there in this year too
> ...


I applied in the month of Feb and was asked for some additional documents and after that I got the information now they will process it after 1st July once they get new list. So I applied for visa in Feb and my occupation in this year list too. So all I want to know is when they start giving visas.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Varun,
If you got an invite before 1st july then even if the code is removed from SOL this year you can lodge a VISA and it will be granted.

THis would affect invitations received after 1st Jul only.
So you are safe.



varundev said:


> My confusion is still there. If someone has applied in last year according to last years occupation list but in this years list that occupation is not in the list so that person's application will be rejected on this basis or his application will be processed as usual ?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it just me or someone else also noticed that the layout of the new website has been changed now.
It looks more organized now with each section clearly noticeable, but the data is still old.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> hi Varun,
> If you got an invite before 1st july then even if the code is removed from SOL this year you can lodge a VISA and it will be granted.
> 
> THis would affect invitations received after 1st Jul only.
> So you are safe.


Thanks Mate....

My Application is in the last stage as I applied in the March - 2014 and My occupation is under special condition that's why I am worried... 

Now I am free and waiting for golden mail...


----------



## panks.panky (Jul 1, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> hi Varun,
> If you got an invite before 1st july then even if the code is removed from SOL this year you can lodge a VISA and it will be granted.
> 
> THis would affect invitations received after 1st Jul only.
> ...


Hi sukesh,

Any idea about my query?


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

panks.panky said:


> Hi sukesh,
> 
> Any idea about my query?


If you have State's invitation letter (EOI) before 1st july so it means you are eligible for the process in the new year, You have two months from the EOI letter's date


----------



## panks.panky (Jul 1, 2015)

varundev said:


> panks.panky said:
> 
> 
> > Hi sukesh,
> ...


I applied for visa in Feb after getting eoi in jan. They asked for additional documents in April and waiting for the reply since then. So wanted to know if you have any idea by when they start working on giving visas.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

As you have already applied for VISA any changes to the SOL or CSOL should not affect your case.
it may be just that due to the new SOL to be updated the ongoing batch of VISA grants may be delayed.
You may expect the grant within this month if things start rolling up.



panks.panky said:


> Hi sukesh,
> 
> Any idea about my query?


----------



## jaytashuneev (Jul 1, 2015)

Hwy keeda...!!any idea when would occupation ceiling would be update? I know u'r not working In Aus Immigration but just asking in case if you get any news????


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

panks.panky said:


> I applied for visa in Feb after getting eoi in jan. They asked for additional documents in April and waiting for the reply since then. So wanted to know if you have any idea by when they start working on giving visas.


Oh dear,

I am also in the same situation... I applied IN the march.... No worries.. Generally process takes 3-6 months for 190 subclass.


----------



## panks.panky (Jul 1, 2015)

varundev said:


> panks.panky said:
> 
> 
> > I applied for visa in Feb after getting eoi in jan. They asked for additional documents in April and waiting for the reply since then. So wanted to know if you have any idea by when they start working on giving visas.
> ...


The only difference is mine is 189 sub class and they have already asked for some additional documents once. Now let's see.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

panks.panky said:


> The only difference is mine is 189 sub class and they have already asked for some additional documents once. Now let's see.



HMM

According to suresh changes in the list will not affect old applications so just wait till you get golden mail...


----------



## bashar123 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Any news on occupation ceilings 15 - 16 ??*

Great News that the SOL 15 - 16 is now official !! but what about the occupation ceilings for the SOL15 - 16 ?? I'm interested to know more information about the ICT business Analyst new occupation ceiling?? any ideas please?


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

I am happy that ICT BA 261111 is still in the SOL... I applied EOI last May 6, does it mean I just need to wait for my eoi invitation?


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Hi ,

Yeah just wait for your invite. :fingerscrossed:




grant512 said:


> I am happy that ICT BA 261111 is still in the SOL... I applied EOI last May 6, does it mean I just need to wait for my eoi invitation?


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,
What I understood, some one has confirmed in the thread that now it will be only 1 invitation round/month. Any idea, if they will increase no. of invitees or now we have to wait d6ouble the time...

I am still confused, when will I receive the invite . Any suggestion.

189
261313
60 points
23rd April 2015


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> What I understood, some one has confirmed in the thread that now it will be only 1 invitation round/month. Any idea, if they will increase no. of invitees or now we have to wait d6ouble the time...
> 
> I am still confused, when will I receive the invite . Any suggestion.
> ...


From their wordings (Invitation rounds tab on this page: SkillSelect) it seems that rounds will be just once per month from now onwards. Note that the number of invites to be sent per round have also doubled. Earlier it used to be, I think, 1000 (for 189) + 100 (for 489). Now it would be 2300 (for 189) + 30 (for 489).


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

Yeah 1 round per month is true and number of invites per month usually varies from month to month and backlog . Job code specific quota is still not announced, let wait for 6th July.:fingerscrossed:




saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> What I understood, some one has confirmed in the thread that now it will be only 1 invitation round/month. Any idea, if they will increase no. of invitees or now we have to wait d6ouble the time...
> 
> I am still confused, when will I receive the invite . Any suggestion.
> ...


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> The LINK actually says:
> 
> 
> *Children*
> ...


Right, it says 18 years or older.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

when the celling will be updated my friends?


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> The site seems to be unfinished. Lets give them some time to correct the errors.
> 
> For instance, at one place, I see incomplete information for partner's English language requirement (when claiming partner points) - very bottom of this page: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> 
> ...


Please confirm if spouse require competent english??? last year it was overall 4.5 band or letter from Univeristy that medium of instuction is english for course studied


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> Please confirm if spouse require competent english??? last year it was overall 4.5 band or letter from Univeristy that medium of instuction is english for course studied


At least as of this writing, How can I prove I have functional English? says overall score of 4.5 and test should have been taken within 12 months of visa lodgement. This remains same as it was for previous years. But, the big question is- are we certain that any changes for the new immigration year are all out there on the new border.gov.au website, or should we expect any updates? I know the new *SOL lists have been updated. Its not about the lists, but these minor things like English requirement, etc.


----------



## sourav.vik (Apr 18, 2015)

Can you share it please?


----------



## ArunRamsey (Jul 3, 2015)

*SOL 2015-16 cieling list updated*

Hi guys,

the cieling has been updated in the new site...Huuuurrrrraaaaah...Now all we have to do is wait.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Guys,

The SOL list for 2015-16 has been released.
Link to the list is available below.

For 2613 the ceiling value has been increased from 5005 during last year to 5366.

SkillSelect

Regards, Ga.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*How can I prove I have functional English?*


How can I prove I have functional English?

To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:


You are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand, or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of that country.
An International English Language Testing System *(IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5* based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. *Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement* or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) test result of a total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test result of an overall band score of at least 147 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening and the test must have been taken on or after 1 January 2015. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English.
Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.
*Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English*.
The functional level of the Australian Assessment of Communicative English Skills (ACCESS) test certified by the relevant testing body. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.


*How can I prove I have functional English?*




abbasraza said:


> Please confirm if spouse require competent english??? last year it was overall 4.5 band or letter from Univeristy that medium of instuction is english for course studied


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Just checked... ceiling is updated..

SkillSelect


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5364	0




saurabhgoel123 said:


> Just checked... ceiling is updated..
> 
> SkillSelect


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Hello Friends,

Any idea of the 189 fees update..


----------



## diogosgp (Jul 30, 2013)

I couldn't find the update ceiling info


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

diogosgp said:


> I couldn't find the update ceiling info


Check here
http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

diogosgp said:


> I couldn't find the update ceiling info


Refer this for Occupation ceilings for the 2015-16 programme year
SkillSelect


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Any idea of the 189 fees update..


Check here Fees and charges for visas


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gaut said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The SOL list for 2015-16 has been released.
> Link to the list is available below.
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Following are the important changes:

Removed:
2523	Dental Practitioners

Added:
3941	Cabinetmakers
3241	Panelbeaters

Ceiling values changed for:
(copy below data into a spreadsheet for better readability)


*ID Occupation Description Old Value	New Value*
1331	Construction Managers 5178 5640
1332	Engineering Managers 1428 1014
1335	Production Managers 3132 3582
1342	Health and Welfare Services Managers 1356 1410
2211	Accountants 5478 2525
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	1188 1000
2321	Architects and Landscape Architects 1476 1650
2332	Civil Engineering Professionals 2850 2970
2333	Electrical Engineers 1332 1230
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 1680 1788
2346	Medical Laboratory Scientists 1092 1362
2411	Early Childhood (Pre-primary School) Teachers 1404 1980
2414	Secondary School Teachers 7002 8352
2415	Special Education Teachers 1044 1158
2512	Medical Imaging Professionals 1014 1092
2513	Occupational and Environmental Health Professionals 1470 1578
2525	Physiotherapists 1188 1104
2531	General Practitioners and Resident Medical officers 3672 3558
2544	Registered Nurses 15042 13872
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1620 1536
2613	Software and Applications Programmers 5005 5364
2631	Computer Network Professionals 1788 1986
2713	Solicitors 3426 3252
2723	Psychologists 1248 1212
2725	Social Workers 1968 2166
3212	Motor Mechanics 6444 6108
3223	Structural Steel and Welding Trades Workers 4482 4416
3232	Metal Fitters and Machinists 6816 8070
3311	Bricklayers and Stonemasons 1506 1656
3312	Carpenters and Joiners 7164 7290
3322	Painting Trades Workers 2448 2802
3332	Plasterers 1980 1866
3334	Wall and Floor Tilers 1110 1284
3341	Plumbers 4464 5130
3411	Electricians 7854 8772
3421	Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanics 1626 1038
3423	Electronics Trades Workers 2580 2076
3513	Chefs 2547 2475


Values for the following occupations have been decreased:
1332	Engineering Managers
2211	Accountants
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
2333	Electrical Engineers
2525	Physiotherapists
2531	General Practitioners and Resident Medical officers
2544	Registered Nurses
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2713	Solicitors
2723	Psychologists
3212	Motor Mechanics
3223	Structural Steel and Welding Trades Workers
3332	Plasterers
3421	Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanics
3423	Electronics Trades Workers
3513	Chefs


2211 Accountants profession is the most affected with 54% reduction.


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Pelase refer Fees and charges for visas , Under Section : Work > General Skilled Migration .

Visa 189 fees is $3600




saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Any idea of the 189 fees update..


----------



## sourav.vik (Apr 18, 2015)

Does it mean that IELTS score of 7 across all bands in not needed anymore?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sourav.vik said:


> Does it mean that IELTS score of 7 across all bands in not needed anymore?


Right. That was a rumor. It still remains 6.0 as the minimum score to be eligible to apply. But, 6 or 6.5 does not fetch any points. 7+ will give you 10 points and 8+ will give 20 points.


----------



## l0nglive (Apr 24, 2014)

damn, accountants : 2500 only. Its likely to be filled within this year.


----------



## diogosgp (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks guy. So do you think applying by January or December with 65 points I can be invited in the software developer group?


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

Count for occupation code 2613 is 5364, i think this is a bit more than last year.

With 65 points and an overall score of 8 in IELTS, are there chances for me to get an invitation in July round for 261313? I filed the EOI on June 15.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

l0nglive said:


> damn, accountants : 2500 only. Its likely to be filled within this year.


As a matter of fact, here's what the website states. Hence, they will ensure availability till end of June 2016. Though the numbers will dwindle towards the end and possibly only the high scorers will be invited..

Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:

ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

good luck all


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

diogosgp said:


> Thanks guy. So do you think applying by January or December with 65 points I can be invited in the software developer group?


Try to make it as early as possible. Last year, the ICT BA occupation had reached its ceiling sometime in Dec or Jan. You never know how fast the numbers will drop.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

momentum said:


> Count for occupation code 2613 is 5364, i think this is a bit more than last year.
> 
> With 65 points and an overall score of 8 in IELTS, are there chances for me to get an invitation in July round for 261313? I filed the EOI on June 15.


Yes, it is more. Not sure if the allocation for that occupation has been increased this year (can't say for sure unless we have an official announcement) or whether they have rolled in numbers from previous year into this year (like invites were sent, but applicants failed to apply for the visa within 60 days and thus their seats have been added to this year).

At the end, it is your total points that matter (65). Also note that for immigration, the "overall score" isn't counted, but the score in each of the IELTS modules.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> As a matter of fact, here's what the website states. Hence, they will ensure availability till end of June 2016. Though the numbers will dwindle towards the end and possibly only the high scorers will be invited..
> 
> Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
> 
> ...


Ignore that text. It remains as-is from the previous year. They just updated the occupation codes and ceiling numbers and did not really change/ remove this text. IMO, it should be removed now.


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

*Pro-Rata and Last Year 60 points Cut off*

Hello everyone,

If the accounting invitations are going to be on a pro-rata basis for the FY 2015-2016 then i beleive 60 points would not be enough as there are only 2525 applications which comes to an average of about 200 per month which will be taken up by 65 or 70 point applicants. Which worries me.... and on top of that last year EOIs are still there. Would some one know what was the cut off for 60 points accounting last year? 65 points was in april. Secondly i was wondering if i have a chance as i submitted the EOI on 1st May with 60 points .any reply and valuable information will be kindly appreciated. 

Regards

Lost


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> ... and... all my bookmarked immi.gov.au no longer work. But, border.gov.au is up and running (although throws up some errors at few places).
> 
> New bookmark for SOL list: Skilled Occupations List (SOL)
> 
> Nothing much seems to have changed for 189 eligibility (that IELTS 7 thing was a rumor after all- it still remains Competent English): Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)



Hello why am I unable to private message you?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sha75 said:


> Hello why am I unable to private message you?


Probably because you are a new member with less than 10 posts on the forum.


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Tired said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> If the accounting invitations are going to be on a pro-rata basis for the FY 2015-2016 then i beleive 60 points would not be enough as there are only 2525 applications which comes to an average of about 200 per month which will be taken up by 65 or 70 point applicants. Which worries me.... and on top of that last year EOIs are still there. Would some one know what was the cut off for 60 points accounting last year? 65 points was in april. Secondly i was wondering if i have a chance as i submitted the EOI on 1st May with 60 points .any reply and valuable information will be kindly appreciated.
> 
> ...


The cut off date for accountants with 60 points is the 13-th of April. I think it is impossible for an accountant with 60 points to receive an invitation under 189 subclass in 15-16 FY, sorry.


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Another good section (which was just a vague FAQ earlier): About withdrawing an application and refund related: Withdrawing General Skilled Migration Visa Applications



keeda can u please tell me if case officer actually calls the person whos number i have given job reference ? or they call HR of company ? as the person or my manager is mostly travelling or sometimes is outside country so he might miss the call ???


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IDEALLY the verification is conducted by Australian Consulate in Delhi.

We never know whom they might contact for verification. We have seen instances where they have emailed the CEO of the company. Also they might email the HR or the person who has signed on the job reference (if that individuals number is listed).





karanvir3 said:


> keeda can u please tell me if case officer actually calls the person whos number i have given job reference ? or they call HR of company ? as the person or my manager is mostly travelling or sometimes is outside country so he might miss the call ???


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

karanvir3 said:


> keeda can u please tell me if case officer actually calls the person whos number i have given job reference ? or they call HR of company ? as the person or my manager is mostly travelling or sometimes is outside country so he might miss the call ???


They mostly get your claims verified from the HR. Some examples:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8322-employment-verification-please-help.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...verification-please-urgent-help-required.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7787186-post5763.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/895498-reference-letter-verification.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-843.html#post8295746

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-applicants-status-188.html#post8466362

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8603153-post12.html


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the really important info .... also keeda if u can guide me i submitted my eoi on nov 4 for system analyst any rough idea on invitation i can expect - points 65


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

karanvir3 said:


> Thanks for the really important info .... also keeda if u can guide me i submitted my eoi on nov 4 for system analyst any rough idea on invitation i can expect - points 65


We cannot say for sure. ICT BA backlog movement during the current round was 6 days and it stands at 26-Aug-2015. Earlier to this it moved by 13 days. If you consider an average movement of say 10 days per round, i.e. 20 days per month, then it would take another 3.5 to 4 months for your invitation.


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

thanks for the info , yeah you are correct , i guess in between if i get NSW state sponsorship I should go for that , also i have heard you can move to different state before 2 years and just inform the state which sponsored you about it if u have 190 visa


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

You'll have to search or check this thread about that: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff.html


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

hi keeda - I received invite today for NSW system analyst , please advise should i wait for 189 invite as I have 65 points in total and eoi submitted on 4th Nov or should i take NSW sponsorship??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

karanvir3 said:


> hi keeda - I received invite today for NSW system analyst , please advise should i wait for 189 invite as I have 65 points in total and eoi submitted on 4th Nov or should i take NSW sponsorship??


I suppose you mean 65 points including state sponsorship and just 60 on your own as of 04-Nov. Well, in that case, you have to decide for yourself whether to accept the invitation now and go ahead with 190 or to wait another 7+ months for 189.


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

keeda ill correct myself , i have 65 points but now with ss i have 70 points , so i have 65 for 189 without state sponsorship . totally confused what to do , either to wait for not


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

karanvir3 said:


> keeda ill correct myself , i have 65 points but now with ss i have 70 points , so i have 65 for 189 without state sponsorship . totally confused what to do , either to wait for not


You won't wait anyway with 65 points. Oh wait, your occupation well apply for both I guess and see which one goes first.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

karanvir3 said:


> keeda ill correct myself , i have 65 points but now with ss i have 70 points , so i have 65 for 189 without state sponsorship . totally confused what to do , either to wait for not


Either your 65 points are not from 04-Nov or you are an accountant or ICT BA. Please tell us your ANZSCO. If you are not an accountant or ICT BA, and have just recently got a promotion to 65, then you can (and should) skip the 190 nomination request and wait for the 189 invitation which should happen on 04-Dec (03-Dec 18:30 IST).


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

keeda i have applied under system analyst with is ICT occupation submitted my eoi on 4th Nov with 65 points without state sponsor . NSW has given me 14 days to inform them which ends at 10th dec , so looking at scnerio i have 65 but my occupation system analyst is on pro rata and currently on 6th nov round people from 20th aug got invited . 

Should i go for 190 ? NSW as sydney is major city ?I can wait till feb 2016 or march 2016 as well


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

karanvir3 said:


> keeda i have applied under system analyst with is ICT occupation submitted my eoi on 4th Nov with 65 points without state sponsor . NSW has given me 14 days to inform them which ends at 10th dec , so looking at scnerio i have 65 but my occupation system analyst is on pro rata and currently on 6th nov round people from 20th aug got invited .
> 
> Should i go for 190 ? NSW as sydney is major city ?I can wait till feb 2016 or march 2016 as well


20-August was the cut-off during 06-Nov round. Do you know the current cut-off? Maybe check this relevant thread and try to find out. Earlier to this, during 23-Oct round, the cut-off was 07-August. So, if the backlog for your occupation is moving at a pace of say 12 days on average per round, then you should get invited for 189 in about 5 rounds from now (2.5 to 3 months). If I were you (willing to wait till Feb/ March), then I would decline the 190 offer and wait for 189.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

*Please DO NOT post email addresses, they encourage spam on the forum and spam and scammers in your in boxes - this is an open forum, so who knows who you are writing to if you respond to email addresses on posted here?*

Jo (Moderator)


----------



## shining star (May 2, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> ... and... all my bookmarked immi.gov.au no longer work. But, border.gov.au is up and running (although throws up some errors at few places).
> 
> New bookmark for SOL list: Skilled Occupations List (SOL)
> 
> Nothing much seems to have changed for 189 eligibility (that IELTS 7 thing was a rumor after all- it still remains Competent English): Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)


Hello Dear Keeda , 

I have a query for you to please respond on it . My 189 visa was put on hold few months back due to wife pregnancy . I have just submitted now my wife only remaining test ( x ray ) along with new born baby birth certificate and passport . I have recently noticed that the status of application has got changed from '' Info requested '' to '' Assessment in progress '' . I am just wondering that why is it so as I have not even received HAP ID for new born . is that some thing to worry about ?

Thanks


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

@keeda

did u get the grant?no updates from your end


KeeDa said:


> ... and... all my bookmarked immi.gov.au no longer work. But, border.gov.au is up and running (although throws up some errors at few places).
> 
> New bookmark for SOL list: Skilled Occupations List (SOL)
> 
> Nothing much seems to have changed for 189 eligibility (that IELTS 7 thing was a rumor after all- it still remains Competent English): Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shining star said:


> Hello Dear Keeda ,
> 
> I have a query for you to please respond on it . My 189 visa was put on hold few months back due to wife pregnancy . I have just submitted now my wife only remaining test ( x ray ) along with new born baby birth certificate and passport . I have recently noticed that the status of application has got changed from '' Info requested '' to '' Assessment in progress '' . I am just wondering that why is it so as I have not even received HAP ID for new born . is that some thing to worry about ?
> 
> Thanks


Status changes when you click the 'Information Provided' button. I guess your query was clarified offline (perhaps... I don't remember). I think I had given you contact details of another forum member who had been through this situation.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

adinil said:


> @keeda
> 
> did u get the grant?no updates from your end


Hello Adi mate. No, nothing new from my end. Still waiting.


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

no issues..you will get it soon.
all the best


KeeDa said:


> Hello Adi mate. No, nothing new from my end. Still waiting.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shining star said:


> Hello Dear Keeda ,
> 
> I have a query for you to please respond on it . My 189 visa was put on hold few months back due to wife pregnancy . I have just submitted now my wife only remaining test ( x ray ) along with new born baby birth certificate and passport . I have recently noticed that the status of application has got changed from '' Info requested '' to '' Assessment in progress '' . I am just wondering that why is it so as I have not even received HAP ID for new born . is that some thing to worry about ?
> 
> Thanks


soon you will receive correspondence from Case officer regarding medicals for new born, that will have HAP ID letter for the new born, once again they will request you for wife's medicals

i assume you have provided passport details for new born


----------



## shining star (May 2, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> soon you will receive correspondence from Case officer regarding medicals for new born, that will have HAP ID letter for the new born, once again they will request you for wife's medicals
> 
> i assume you have provided passport details for new born


Thanks for your reply Brother . Yes, I have already provided baby documents on 16th November but still no response . Actually I received an acknowledgment from Case officer on 15th November where she congratulated for the new born and asked for the the certified copy of new born baby passport and Birth certificate. As well as this , she asked me for wife medical that was already done before two days of case officer email . Now I am waiting !!!


----------

